# Bloquer certains sites sous Safari



## zazzou (3 Mai 2005)

bonjour, 

je me demande si il existe un moyen de bloquer les sites pornos sur Safari?

je sais qu'il en existe un sur IE mais je ne trouve pas comment pour Safari, et comme mes enfants naviguent toujours via Safari, j'aimerais pouvoir bloquer de tels sites, juste au cas où.................

mais que ça bloque uniquement ces sites, pas le reste, car, j'ai l'impression que je me suis trompée en quelque part sur IE, car peu importe le site (même Macgénération) je dois donner mon mot de passe, ça me dit accès avec autorisation, ou quelque chose comme ça, il doit y avoir moyen de faire plus simple et que tous les autres soient accessibles facilement...non?

car si je dois donner mon mot de passe à mes enfants, à quoi bon les bloquer!

merci


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2005)

La dernière version de Safari, comprise dans Tiger, inclut un contrôle parental. 

Tu n'as peut-être pas forcément Tiger, tu peux donc te diriger vers des logiciels qui te permettent de bloquer certains sites, définis par toi. Ça n'est évidemment jamais 100 % sûr. On peut par exemple conseiller Intego Content Barrier.


----------



## zazzou (4 Mai 2005)

merci, 

mais non je n'ai pas Tiger mais Panther 10.3.9.
en tous les cas, se n'est pas trop grave, je vais seulement continuer à surveiller de près les sites internet qu'elles visitent


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2005)

zazzou a dit:
			
		

> merci,
> 
> mais non je n'ai pas Tiger mais Panther 10.3.9.
> en tous les cas, se n'est pas trop grave, je vais seulement continuer à surveiller de près les sites internet qu'elles visitent



Dans ce cas, si tu veux vraiment bloquer certains sites, oriente-toi vers des logiciels de contrôle parental comme celui que j'ai indiqué par exemple.


----------



## zazzou (4 Mai 2005)

d'acccord, merci pour le conseil
je vais regarder pour le trouver


----------

